# Brand New SP2022 Slide Discoloration



## blackbobby (Nov 7, 2012)

So I just bought a brand new SP2022 9mm the other day, and I took it out once and put 150 rounds through it. When I got the gun, it was all black, but I just now realized that the whole slide of the gun is like a greenish grey looking color now. Does anyone know why it's like that and/or what I can do to fix it? Links to a picture is posted below

I got it in black nitron and the gun was all black until this morning.

Any help would be much appreciated!

http://imageshack.us/a/img502/4492/sigd.jpg


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Response to your question has begun to appear at the other thread you started, on this same subject.
Click on: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/32456-slide-discoloration.html


----------

